# Official January 14' MOTM Vote Thread



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Another VOTE Thread !


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

Voted


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

brian v said:


> Another VOTE Thread !


Kind of like American politics, but without the incessant campaigning.


----------



## Sunline Fan (Jul 29, 2012)

obermd said:


> but without the incessant campaigning.


You sure about that?

[COTY #1...we just didn't see it]


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Voted!!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Voted.


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Incessant Campaigning ​or Mick VoTe


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Vote - we've got a tie right now.


----------



## Mick (Dec 31, 2011)

Voted


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Bump.


----------



## TD_Cruze (Jan 15, 2014)

voted.


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

Voted, good luck!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

Mick needs 8 Votes .. Vote , Vote Vote, ​For Mick !


----------



## j_corr (Jan 7, 2014)

Hard to vote when I don't know what these car's look like...


----------



## iKermit (Dec 13, 2010)

j_corr said:


> Hard to vote when I don't know what these car's look like...


This is a vote for who contributed best in the Cruzetalk community.  not the car

 -I'm mobile-


----------



## Blue Angel (Feb 18, 2011)

I voted yesterday but didn't report at the time I voted in case the contestants were keeping track... sneaky.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Congrats JBlackBurn on the win!


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Congrats jb.


----------

